# Tools I just bought



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I have scored on some deals lately.

I bought this for $500.00 (used of course
2 36" pipe wrenchs (ALM)
2 24" pipe wrenchs (ALM)
2 18 pipe wrenchs (ALM)
Dewalt (Heavy Duty) hammer drill with1/2-1 1/4 bits and 2-3" core bits
Ridgid Cast iron snaps (hardly used)
Ridgid tubing cutters cuts up to I believe 4" copper? need to double check
Ridgid basin wrench (new in box)
Ridgid bolt cutters (new in box)

Last Saturday bought for $300.00 (used slightly teeth are still good)

Ridgid 700 with 1/2 - 2" Dies 

He has a 100' camrea snake but no monitor (it got broke???) I passed on it for now.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

very cool.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

score!!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Hey!! That's exactly what was stolen off my truck last week!*


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

OMG, your a shark man. that is cheap.



3KP said:


> I have scored on some deals lately.
> 
> I bought this for $500.00 (used of course
> 2 36" pipe wrenchs (ALM)
> ...


----------

